# How many watts in this tent?



## greenguy (Sep 25, 2012)

So I am planning a grow inside a 96'x48'x78' tent. I have x2 400w lights and a 1,000w. The tent will have AC. What set up would you suggest?

A) x2 400w
B) x1 1,000w
C) x2 600w
D) x2 1000w


----------



## Munkers (Sep 25, 2012)

That is either the biggest tent ever or u meant to put " instead of '
...LOL


----------



## greenguy (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm thinking 15 plants in 5 gallon buckets with 2k watts and AC. How's that sound?


----------



## greenguy (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol yeah "


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 26, 2012)

the question is hydro or soil? 2x1k = 8k+ lumens per sq/f


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 26, 2012)

how i'd do it...

hydro setup:

2 - 600 Watt hps
16 bucket ebb & flow
6" inline fan
2 - 4ft 8 bulb t5's

i would build a bench out of plywood & 2X4's, and do a top/bottom setup with the t5's. prolly go with flood & drain in 4x4 rockwool.

if i was going soil i would set it up the same, and just use grow bags or 1 & 5 gal pots.

soil would deff be cheaper & less overall work with this setup. i would recommend soil, if you went this route.

the veg area would need a new space. so if this is the only space you will be using, you can cut it to 8 buckets, 1 600w or 1k w, and do a 4'x4' flower side & 4'x4' veg side


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 26, 2012)

2, 1k's all day. 15, 5gal would be a waste. 10, 5gal would be pushing it. 8, 5gal would be ideal. That's if you are flowering in there also. I have the same tent and a 8x8. I put 16, 5gal, veg for few weeks, then they go in the 8x8 and finish few more weeks of veg and flower in there. All has to be timed correctly to make it work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2012)

I also vote for 2 1000W.  How large is your A/C?  Whast is your plan for ventilation?

How many plants you put in there is going to depend on whether you are growing sativa or indica plants and how long you plan to veg them.


----------



## greenguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a separate veg room, I would go soil, ventilation into grow will come from AC unit (7,000 btu) out of grow 6" blower, prob won't cool tube lights due to AC, was planning on 15 indicas prob bubba kush

Is that too many plants in that space?

Would you do it differently?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

I doubt that a 7000 btu a/c unit will be enough to cool 2k's of light.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 26, 2012)

choices a and b simply are not enough light for 32 sq feet...   you could get away with 2 600s but the 2 1000s is what i would use...


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I doubt that a 7000 btu a/c unit will be enough to cool 2k's of light.


:yeahthat:


----------



## greenguy (Sep 26, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I doubt that a 7000 btu a/c unit will be enough to cool 2k's of light.



Really? Huh, I thought that would be pretty good. What would you use? I can always just go pick up a bigger one. I currently use the 7k btu to cool my bedroom which is about 15x20ft.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> I run 1980w (x3 aircooled 600s) in an 8x4 tent. Lamps are cooled with a 6" and the tent with an 8". I don't run any ac. On very hot days, over 82f, I could reduce the temps by turning the "super" off.




That is a great way of doing the ventilation, as long as it is venting to the outside. The way I comprehended the OP was that he was just going to cool the tent with only the a/c. Not any a/c hoods or any other venting.

I run 1200 watts in a 4x4 tent running a 6" Vortex with the exhaust being exhausted to outside and the semi-passive intake air is also coming from outside. This keeps my temps about 2-15 degrees above ambient temp. The warmer the ambient air the larger degree in change. Example: ambient air 70f, inside the tent 72f. ambient air 80f inside the tent 85f.

If I were to just exhaust into the room that my tent is in after awhile the temps will heat up drastically. To where a 9000 btu a/c was running constantly and not have much cooling effect. IME


----------



## greenguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for explanation. I plan on using the 6" blower for exaust to the outside + a smaller fan for intake of fresh air + the AC unit to keep temps down.


----------



## greenguy (Sep 26, 2012)

How many plants should I grow in there using 5gal buckets? What is the optimum amount of spacing for a mj plant in this size bucket? Maybe i ahould go SOG?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2012)

How many plants you put in there is going to depend on whether you are growing sativa or indica plants and how long you plan to veg them.


----------



## greenguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd prob do 15 bubba kush in 5 gal buckets veg them until they are a foot tall and the flip


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't use AC almost all year, neither the 8x4 or 8x8(same room). I have a 2.5ton ready to blast, but never turned it on. Short duct, 225cfm per 1k, and as long as the room itself is well insulated, just really didn't need too. 90 out and it ran about 84 at a high each.

And how many you throw in there is all relative. If you run multi plant buckets, you would have quadruple, what your thinking about in there, imagine that?

15 small sized girls in a single bucket is doable. 8 big girls is doable. 250 girls in 1qt is doable. See what I mean? Just what style fits you best is key, how many strains, on and on.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

I didn't use any a/c this year either, but I cannot keep my temps below ambient temp.




			
				nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 90 out and it ran about 84 at a high each.



NC how do you draw in 90 degree air and exhaust 84 degree air? Without the aid of an a/c or chiller?


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 26, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> NC how do you draw in 90 degree air and exhaust 84 degree air? Without the aid of an a/c or chiller?



90 out ran about 84 in the veg tent with 2k and 440cfm. The room was designed to be heavily insulated. R80 all the way around. So the temp never got above 79 or so. The 8x8 with 4k, ran about 86 at max.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 90 out ran about 84 in the veg tent with 2k and 440cfm. The room was designed to be heavily insulated. R80 all the way around. So the temp never got above 79 or so. The 8x8 with 4k, ran about 86 at max.



How are you cooling 90 degree air? 

Insulation does not cool air.:confused2:


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 26, 2012)

IDK. Can't explain, why it is. That's just the way it went this summer in the new digs. 90 outside, 79 in the room, 84 in the tent. Guess its possible it might pull a small % of the air in the house(no AC) and it was prob 80 inside.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2012)

IDK either:confused2:

Sort of goes against the the second law of physics/thermodynamics and entropy. I think that is the one but not sure.:confused2:


----------



## greenguy (Sep 27, 2012)

How much would you expect to yield in this 8x4x6.5 tent?


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 27, 2012)

As much as possible


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 27, 2012)

My momma always told me.. "If you don't _expect_ anything, you will never be disappointed." It was meant as a general statement about life.


----------

